# Star Trek: Into Darkness - Ankündigungs-Trailer



## PCGH-Redaktion (6. Dezember 2012)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Star Trek: Into Darkness - Ankündigungs-Trailer*

					Paramount hat den Ankündigungs-Trailer zum neuen Star Trek-Kinofilm veröffentlicht. Star Trek: Into Darkness kommt im Mai 2013 in 3D in die Kinos.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Star Trek: Into Darkness - Ankündigungs-Trailer*


----------



## sfc (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Star Trek: Into Darkness - Ankündigungs-Trailer*

Ach Gottchen. Der erste Star Trek-Versuch von Abrams und seinen Lohnschreibern hatte schon kaum noch was mit Star Trek am Hut und war inhaltlich an Logiklöchern und Dummheiten kaum zu unterbieten. Jetzt macht man es anscheinend noch mainstreamiger. Gene Roddenberry würde in seinem Grab eine Quantensingularität vor lauter Rotation erzeugen, wäre er nicht eingeäschert worden ...


----------



## Herb_G (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Star Trek: Into Darkness - Ankündigungs-Trailer*

Ach was, als großer Fan von Next Generation, Deep Space Nine, den Star Trek Kino Filmen allgemein (gerade die Alten haben doch einige Schwächen) und diversen Kino-Startrek 1 - X Sessions fand ich den ersten "neuen" einfach nur unterhaltsam. Meiner Meinung nach hat z.B. gerade Star Trek 8 den Spagat geschafft sowohl eingefleischtes als auch neutrales Publikum von einem tollen Kinofilm zu überzeugen. Jeder wie er mag. Wenn im Laufe der Zeit die Trailer oder die Berichte über die Story nicht gnadenlos grottig werden, wird mich dieser Film definitiv ins Kino ziehen. Bin gerade nicht genug über die aktuelle Materie informiert, um aufgrund der Ankündigung dieses neuen Filmes schwarz zu sehen, aber dass was ich da gesehen habe, hat mich nicht in den Kübel spucken lassen. Da rufen das aktuelle politische Tagesgeschehen und die Forsa-Umfrage wesentlich mehr Rückwärtsessen hervor.


----------



## OctoCore (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Star Trek: Into Darkness - Ankündigungs-Trailer*

Na, als Kirks Papi am Anfang des letzten Film edel sein Leben hingegeben hat, hatte ich schon üble Vorahnungen über den weiteren Verlauf.
Und das beliebte US-Klischee: "Wenn ein Jüngling mal auf die schiefe Bahn kommt, kann ein Eintritt in die Navy äh... Sternenflotte doch noch dafür sorgen, das er wieder den rechten Weg findet." blieb einem auch nicht erspart.
Mit anschließendem "Weltraumkadetten retten das Universum".
Und die knuffige Uhura mit so einer magersüchtigen Tusse zu besetzen, war auch nicht der Brüller. 

Also schlimmer als der letzte pathetische Weltraum-Schmalz-Krapfen kann das neue Werk auch nicht werden - also positiv denken.
Der gute Gene rotiert ja zumindest zum Teil in den oberen Schichten der irdischen Lufthülle - den sollte man nicht verärgern. Manchmal haben große Tornados kleine Ursachen.


----------



## Bleistein (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Star Trek: Into Darkness - Ankündigungs-Trailer*

Wo sind die Klingonen? Ich will Klingonen!


----------



## Gowron (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Star Trek: Into Darkness - Ankündigungs-Trailer*



Bleistein schrieb:


> Wo sind die Klingonen? Ich will Klingonen!


 
Und ich erst .... 

@ alle anderen : Abwarten das ist ja NUR der Kinofilm .
Mein letzter Kenntnisstand sagt , das eine neue Serie in Planung ist (Castings schon am laufen?) ! 
Und das soll im Zeitstrahl NACH Voyager stattfinden ...


----------



## sfc (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Star Trek: Into Darkness - Ankündigungs-Trailer*



OctoCore schrieb:


> Also schlimmer als der letzte pathetische Weltraum-Schmalz-Krapfen kann das neue Werk auch nicht werden - also positiv denken.



Das stimmt allerdings. Die Handlung war seinerzeit so löchrig und unglaubwürdig (gerade die Motivation des Bösewichts), dass es nur noch aufwärts gehen kann. Andererseits: Wir haben nun schon wieder eine Superwaffe, schon wieder einen Rachfeldzug, wieder Ledermäntel, wieder wird die Erde bedroht und Kirk rennt schon wieder vor etwas weg, um von der Klippe zu stürzen. Alleine das zeigt mir, dass die Autoren keine Ideen haben. 



Gowron schrieb:


> Und ich erst ....
> 
> @ alle anderen : Abwarten das ist ja NUR der Kinofilm .
> Mein letzter Kenntnisstand sagt , das eine neue Serie in Planung ist (Castings schon am laufen?) !
> Und das soll im Zeitstrahl NACH Voyager stattfinden ...



Dazu  hätte ich gerne mal ne Quelle  Abrams und seine Autoren lassen nichts  anderes aus ihre hirnlosen Kinoklamotten zu. Die haben schon TV-Filme  bzw. Direct-to-DVD-Produktion um DS9 und Co untersagt. Derzeit versucht  Michael Dorn einen DVD-Film mit Captain Worf Paramount schmackhaft zu  machen. Außerdem wollten mal einige Autoren - darunter glaube ich Bryan  Fuller - ein Serienkonzept entwicklen und es CBS vorlegen. Da man davon  nie wieder was gehört hat, dürfte auch das abgelehnt worden sein. Dass Dorn mit seiner Idee durchkommt, bezweifle ich ebenso. Star  Trek ist jetzt geistlose Mainstreamsülze im Sinne von Transformers. Um  das zu ändern, müsse man wohl die derzeitigen Verantwortlichen von ner  Klippe stoßen. Hätte die vermutlich nicht mal was gegen. Kirk hing im  letzten Film auch an mehreren Klippen bzw. Abgründen.


----------



## OctoCore (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Star Trek: Into Darkness - Ankündigungs-Trailer*



sfc schrieb:


> Das stimmt allerdings. Die Handlung war seinerzeit so löchrig und unglaubwürdig (gerade die Motivation des Bösewichts), dass es nur noch aufwärts gehen kann.


 
Da hat wohl jemand die Prequel-Comics zum Film nicht gelesen. Die gehören praktisch dazu - und erklären Einiges. Nicht das der Film dadurch besser wird. 

Was eine Fortführung der "normalen" TV-Serie angeht - da gibt es Material genug. Normalerweise gilt für mich: Bücher zu Fernsehserien - im Leben nicht!!11elf Ich bin eben ein echter Snob, was das angeht. Die Neugierde hat mich leider getrieben.
Aber die Post-TNG/DS9/Voyager-Bücher haben ihre Momente - besonders Garaks Memoiren, meine Lieblingsfigur aus DS9 -, die Föderation liegt praktisch nach dem gewonnenen Dominion-Konflikt am Boden, wirtschaftlich und militärisch, der hat einfach zuviele Resourcen gekostet. Und die Borgfrage wurde nicht wirklich gelöst (eigentlich klar - was am Ende von Voyager zu sehen war, war nur _ein_ Sammelpunkt der Borg).
Da geht es zum Teil nochmal richtig zur Sache.  Aber recht finster.
Ob es das ins Fernsehen schafft - eher fraglich, wäre aber zu wünschen.


----------



## sfc (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Star Trek: Into Darkness - Ankündigungs-Trailer*



OctoCore schrieb:


> Da hat wohl jemand die Prequel-Comics zum Film nicht gelesen. Die gehören praktisch dazu - und erklären Einiges. Nicht das der Film dadurch besser wird.



Die sind Non-Canon und damit irrelevant. Mehr Profil geben sie Nero auch nicht. Es bleibt nach wie vor ungeklärt, warum er 20 Jahre hassend durchs All fährt, statt einfach die Zukunft zu ändern. Aber nehmen wir mal an, sie würden die Handlung wirklich verdichten: Wie vollständig ist denn bitte ein Film, den erst tonnenweise Zusatzmaterial aufwerten muss? Zumal das ja nur als Geldmacherei nachgeschoben wurde. Der Film steht für sich alleine. 



> Was eine Fortführung der "normalen" TV-Serie angeht - da gibt es Material genug. Normalerweise gilt für mich: Bücher zu Fernsehserien - im Leben nicht!!11elf Ich bin eben ein echter Snob, was das angeht. Die Neugierde hat mich leider getrieben.
> Aber die Post-TNG/DS9/Voyager-Bücher haben ihre Momente - besonders Garaks Memoiren, meine Lieblingsfigur aus DS9 -, die Föderation liegt praktisch nach dem gewonnenen Dominion-Konflikt am Boden, wirtschaftlich und militärisch, der hat einfach zuviele Resourcen gekostet. Und die Borgfrage wurde nicht wirklich gelöst (eigentlich klar - was am Ende von Voyager zu sehen war, war nur _ein_ Sammelpunkt der Borg).
> Da geht es zum Teil nochmal richtig zur Sache.  Aber recht finster.
> Ob es das ins Fernsehen schafft - eher fraglich, wäre aber zu wünschen.


Romane sind ebenfalls Non-Canon. Dennoch muss ich zugeben, dass sie (teilweise) als interessante "Was-wäre-wenn"-Geschichten taugen. Seit es kein offizielles Produkt mehr gibt, das im 24. Jahrhundert spielt, nehmen sich die Romanautoren für meinen Geschmack zu viel Freiheiten. Beispielsweise haben sie einfach mal Admiral Janeway draufgehen lassen. Generell denke ich, dass eine finstere Geschichte auch mit Star Trek funktioniert. DS9 hat es ja vorgemacht, ohne dabei die grundsätzlichen Prinzipien der Marke auf den Kopf zu stellen. Sollte es wirklich mal eine neue Serie in der Zeitlinie geben, halte ich es sogar für sehr wahrschienlich, dass sie finster wird. Das ist nun mal angesagt. Fragt sich nur, ob das dann auch noch mit Star Trek zu tun hat. Sind die Macher der aktuellen Filme darin involviert, ist das wohl eher unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## OctoCore (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Star Trek: Into Darkness - Ankündigungs-Trailer*

Klar sind die Non-Canon - und auch nicht wirklich sooo umzusetzen, schon alleine wegen der Alterungserscheinungen der zu den Figuren gehörenden Schauspieler. 
Aber als Richtungsvorgabe taugen sie schon. Und ich will die Borg (Klingonen sowieso - wo Klingonen sind, ist immer Spaß)!  Da steckt noch Potential drin.
Nicht unbedingt die Milliarden Tote. Der Abgang von Janeway war aber fein, wenn du es schon erwähnst. 
Die Freiheiten sehe ich persönlich positiv - so ohne einengendes Korsett einer TV-Vorgabe. Mir hat TNG SD schon allgemein gefallen (Tiefen gabs da aber auch), StarTrek destiny ebenfalls - auch wenn die endgültige Auflösung nicht wirklich originell war, aus allgemeiner SF-Sicht ist das eigentlich ein ausgelutschter alter Hut.

Was den letzten Film angeht - dann ist der auch nicht Canon - denn Merchandising hin oder her (klar ist es das), die Vorgeschichte gehört schon dazu (passt auf jeden Fall sehr gut - ob die Comics nachgeschoben wurden oder zeitgleich erschienen, weiß ich jetzt allerdings nicht - spielt aber auch keine Rolle, noch nicht einmal die alte Regel, das Printstories grundsätzlich non-canon sind , denn sie wurden von CBS/Paramount whatever als zugehörig vermarktet) - das sie die Logiklöcher des Films nicht stopft, kann man ihr nicht wirklich vorwerfen.
Finstere Geschichten - das 9/11-Trauma hat sich damals deutlich auf Startrek ausgewirkt, wie man in _Enterprise_ feststellen durfte. Die Macher einer weiteren TV-Serie könnten auf die (schlechte) Idee kommen, als Ausgleich wieder auf die Friede-Freude-Eierkuchen-Masche zu verfallen - wir gondeln durchs Universum und bringen den armen, minderbemittelten Rassen die Segnungen des American Way Of ... äh ... der Föderation der Vereinigten Planeten. Erste Direktive hin oder her.
Das Nach-Dominion/Shinzon-Chaos auf Papier ist wenigstens halbwegs plausibel. Da sollte man schon ansetzen.

Den kommenden Film betreffend:
Eins weiß ich allerdings schon genau - ins Kino rennen werde ich dafür nicht. Ich lasse mir Zeit und ziehe ihn mir irgendwann mal rein.
Ich werde mich sowieso wahrscheinlich ärgern - aber ich lasse mich auch gerne positiv überraschen.


----------



## sfc (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Star Trek: Into Darkness - Ankündigungs-Trailer*



OctoCore schrieb:


> Was den letzten Film angeht - dann ist der auch nicht Canon - denn Merchandising hin oder her (klar ist es das), die Vorgeschichte gehört schon dazu (passt auf jeden Fall sehr gut - ob die Comics nachgeschoben wurden oder zeitgleich erschienen, weiß ich jetzt allerdings nicht - spielt aber auch keine Rolle, noch nicht einmal die alte Regel, das Printstories grundsätzlich non-canon sind , denn sie wurden von CBS/Paramount whatever als zugehörig vermarktet) - das sie die Logiklöcher des Films nicht stopft, kann man ihr nicht wirklich vorwerfen.



Wie etwas vermarktet wird, sollte da eigentlich keine Rolle spielen. Neuerdings wird ja sogar TAS Kanonität angedichtet, obwohl Gene Roddenberry höchstselbst die Serie vor der Entstehung der Filme wegen Nichtgefallen entkanonisierte und sie bewusst ignorierte. Nur wiel Paramount beim DVD-Release von einem offiziellen Produkt sprach, soll das nun anders sein. Dabei verhält es sich bei der Zeichentrickserie wie mit den "offiziellen" Enzyklopädien. Darf von den Autoren gerne als Hintergrund benutzt werden - muss aber nicht. Als Resultat sind die Enzyklopädien aus den 90er Jahren heute durch spätere TNG-Staffeln, Voyager, Deep Space Nine und Enterprise vielfach widerlegt, während sich manche Dinge in den Serien wiedergefunden haben. Das nennt man meines Wissens "Semi-Kanon". Aus der Zeichentrickserie hat man ja auch ein paar Dinge geklaut. Zum Beispiel diese wunderliche Sehlat auf Vulkan und ein Frachterdesign für TOS-Remastered. Anderen Elementen wurde jedoch auch bewusst widersprochen. 

Den aktuellen Comics würde ich bestenfalls diesen Status einräumen. Der Witz daran ist ja, dass der zum Film erschienene Prequel-Comic "Countdown" von Roberto Orci mehrfach als kanonisch bezeichnet wurde. Ein Grund, warum auch ich mir den Käse gekauft habe. Als er dann rauskam und Fans einen fetten Widerspruch zum Film entdeckten, kam plötzlich das Dementi: Ne, dann sei er jetzt nicht mehr kanon. Somit kann ich offizielle Beteuerungen in der Hinsciht nicht mehr ernstnehmen. Denn offensichtlich hat sich an der alten Regel nichts geändert. Ich als Anhänger des Kanons sehe allerdings auch Abrams Machwerk nicht als offiziellen Teil von Star Trek. Dazu hat er sich inhaltlich viel zu weit weg vom Original entwickelt. Hinzu kommen zahlreiche offensichtliche Fehler, die nicht mit dem bisherigen Kanon vereinbar sind. Das fängt schon mit der Kelvin an, die angeblich noch Teil der alten Zeitlinie sein soll.



> Finstere Geschichten - das 9/11-Trauma hat sich damals deutlich auf Startrek ausgewirkt, wie man in _Enterprise_ feststellen durfte. Die Macher einer weiteren TV-Serie könnten auf die (schlechte) Idee kommen, als Ausgleich wieder auf die Friede-Freude-Eierkuchen-Masche zu verfallen - wir gondeln durchs Universum und bringen den armen, minderbemittelten Rassen die Segnungen des American Way Of ... äh ... der Föderation der Vereinigten Planeten. Erste Direktive hin oder her.
> Das Nach-Dominion/Shinzon-Chaos auf Papier ist wenigstens halbwegs plausibel. Da sollte man schon ansetzen.


Ne Kindergartenparty ist Star Trek doch nie gewesen. Es gab zwar inbesondere bei TNG einen wesentlich friedlicheren Hintergrund, aber trotzdem ausreichend Einzelgeschichten, in denen es recht düster zuging. Ich denke, dass man mit einem ähnlichen Ansatz wie in DS9 sehr gut beide Lager bedienen könnte. Dein Dominion/Shinzon-Gedanke wäre in der Tat eine solide Grundlage. 



> Den kommenden Film betreffend:
> Eins weiß ich allerdings schon genau - ins Kino rennen werde ich dafür nicht. Ich lasse mir Zeit und ziehe ihn mir irgendwann mal rein.
> Ich werde mich sowieso wahrscheinlich ärgern - aber ich lasse mich auch gerne positiv überraschen.


Du hast dich also auch beim letzten im Kino geärgert  Ich hätte in manchen Szenen fast mein Popcorn verschluckt, dabei war ich bereits auf das Schlimmste vorbereitet. Normalerweise werde ich dann immmer positiv überrascht.


----------



## OctoCore (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Star Trek: Into Darkness - Ankündigungs-Trailer*

Ein paar positive Eigenschaften hatte der Film ja schon - immerhin eine schöne Enterprise und nette Effekte.
Aber eigentlich zu schön - ich fand es in den Serien klasse, dass sie dem alten Sperrholzdesign der Enterprise-Brücke bis zuletzt treu geblieben sind - was am Ende bei ST Enterprise etwas schräg war, weil das Constitution-Klasse-Schwesternschiff aus der Zukunft in der Spiegeluniversum-Doppelfolge viel altbackener wirkte als die NX01-Enterprise. 
UNd den jungen Spock fand ich auch ganz gut besetzt.

Finster wurde es bei ST eigentlich erst (trotz der Borg-Geschichte mit Locutus/Picard und der Schlacht bei Wolf 359), als die Cardassianer bei TNG (und dann bei DS9) ins Spiel kamen, da war es nicht mehr so steril wie vorher - Intrigen, Verrat, Politik, Widerstandsgruppen wie der Maquis - Ja, so mag ich es. Ich muss zugeben, das DS9 (mit dem Teil von TNG der in DS9 mündete) meine Lieblings-ST-Reihe ist.  Nicht mehr so bieder und glatt.


----------



## Lotto (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Star Trek: Into Darkness - Ankündigungs-Trailer*



sfc schrieb:


> Ach Gottchen. Der erste Star Trek-Versuch von Abrams und seinen Lohnschreibern hatte schon kaum noch was mit Star Trek am Hut und war inhaltlich an Logiklöchern und Dummheiten kaum zu unterbieten. Jetzt macht man es anscheinend noch mainstreamiger. Gene Roddenberry würde in seinem Grab eine Quantensingularität vor lauter Rotation erzeugen, wäre er nicht eingeäschert worden ...


 
Das alte Star Trek ist halt Vergangenheit. Damit könnten sie nur wenige des jüngeren Publikums gewinnen, was unweigerlich zum absterben des Universums führen würde.
Ich find es nicht verwerflich, dass Abrams eine andere Darstellung wählte. Das gibt dem ganzen frische und haucht Star Trek neues Leben ein.
Wer sich damit nicht abfinden kann braucht die Filme ja nicht zu sehen. Letztendlich werden die neuen Filme aber mehr sehen, als wenn es neue im alten Gewand wären.


----------



## Sunjy (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Star Trek: Into Darkness - Ankündigungs-Trailer*

Ach die ganzen alten eingeschworenen können einfach nich one ihre klötzchenknöpfe und Oldschool schiffchen. 

Das neue Star Trek is genau das was das Genre gebraucht hat. Eine neue Zeitlinie ohne die Alte zu verändern eine frische Crew (und bei Gott die haben sie ja richtig Genial ausgewählt) und ganz wichtig neue Technik. 

Der Film is klasse gute story gute Schauspieler das Star Trek universum ist neu und dennoch irgendwie das alte. Natürlich kommen immer wieder die vorwürfe das Vulkan Zerstört wurde was ja im alten Star Trek nich der fall ist. Wer dieser meinung ist sollte sich den Film nochmal anschauen.. evtl begreift er dann worums eigentlich geht. Der Film heißt Star Trek ohne jegliche sonderbezeichnung weil es ein neuanfang ist.. und genau das finde ich sehr gut gelungen. Ich mag alle vorherigen Star Trek Serien/Filme. 

Aber der neue bringt einfach viel neues und macht dabei fast alles richtig gut. Also Weiter so.

Gruß Sunjy


----------



## ΔΣΛ (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Star Trek: Into Darkness - Ankündigungs-Trailer*

Ich kann mit den neuen Filmen nichts anfangen, bin wohl Jahrzehnte lang vom Normalen StarTrek zu indoktriniert um eine völlig neue Art StarTrek genießen zu können.
Schon alleine die neuen Spezialeffekts die zu exzessiv genutzt werden gefallen mir überhaupt nicht, sieht aus wie eine Mischung aus Transformers oder StarWars.
Und das alles so Bunt und überbeleuchtet ist, und teilweise wichtige Detail über Board geworfen bzw ignoriert werden ist ein Affront an die StarTrek Gemeinde.
Ich kann es mir nur erklären das man aus StarTrek so viel Geld wie nur möglich herausholen will, und deshalb zu solch Neuzeitlichen Änderungen greift, die klar auf die schnelllebige Jugend ausgerichtet ist.
Ich hätte es viel besser gefunden wenn die letzte Serie (StarTrek Enterprise)  weiter geführt worden wäre, und danach ein oder mehrere Filme gemacht werden würde, es hätte unendliches Potenziell gehabt.
Ich kaufe mir alle Filme und Serien von StarTrek, auch die die ich zuerst nicht gemocht habe aber mit der Zeit lieb gewonnen habe, aber die neuen Filme gehen von Anfang an komplett bei mir vorbei.


----------



## sfc (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Star Trek: Into Darkness - Ankündigungs-Trailer*



Sunjy schrieb:


> Ach die ganzen alten eingeschworenen können einfach nich one ihre klötzchenknöpfe und Oldschool schiffchen.



Genau. Und wenn meine Oma Flügel hätte, könnte sie vielleicht auch fliegen.



> Das neue Star Trek is genau das was das Genre gebraucht hat. Eine neue Zeitlinie ohne die Alte zu verändern eine frische Crew (und bei Gott die haben sie ja richtig Genial ausgewählt) und ganz wichtig neue Technik.


Ob die alte nicht verändert wurde, ist fraglich. Im Film selbst wurde jedenfalls so getan, als habe sich die Geschichte wie bei jeder anderen Zeitreise in Star Trek überschrieben. Außerdem passt bereits die Kelvin nicht ins Universum, obwohl die ja angeblich noch Teil der alten Zeitlinie ist. Sie nutzt bereits das Abramsdesign, obwohl das angeblich erst durch die Veränderung der Zeitlinie entstanden sein soll, hat ein 30er Jahre Kraftwerk als Maschinenraum, das Sternenflottenzeichen, das erst nach TOS flottenweit eingeführt wurde und ist wesentlich größer als Schiffe zu der Zeit. 

Eine frische Crew hast du gesehen? Wo denn? Etwa die aufgewärmten Figuren, die schon vor 20 Jahren ausgedient hatten. Sehr innovativ ... Und was meinst du mit neue Technik? Glaubst du, ein richtiger Star Trek FIlm wäre 2009 noch mit Pappe und viel Liebe produziert worden?  Und mal ehrlich: Wenn das, wie du sagst, das Wichtigeste ist, hast du Star Trek bisher anscheinend nur wegen der Action geuckt. 




> Der Film is klasse gute story gute Schauspieler das Star Trek universum ist neu und dennoch irgendwie das alte. Natürlich kommen immer wieder die vorwürfe das Vulkan Zerstört wurde was ja im alten Star Trek nich der fall ist. Wer dieser meinung ist sollte sich den Film nochmal anschauen.. evtl begreift er dann worums eigentlich geht. Der Film heißt Star Trek ohne jegliche sonderbezeichnung weil es ein neuanfang ist.. und genau das finde ich sehr gut gelungen. Ich mag alle vorherigen Star Trek Serien/Filme.


Gute Handlung? 

Ich finde es ja okay, wenn man den Film unterhaltend oder hübsch anzusehen findet. Aber eine gute Handlung? Der Film beteht doch nur aus billigen Actionszenen, die von Logiklöchern verbunden sind. Die Erde wird mal wieder bedroht. Aber nicht direkt, denn jemand fährt er erst 20 Jahre durchs All, um jemanden abzufangen, statt einfach die Zukunft zu ändern. Kirk stüzt sich mit Autos von der Klippe, wo er im Lauf des Films genrell oft von stürzt oder dran hängt. Er wird vom angeklagten Kadetten zum Captain befördert. (In welchem Militär ist das bitte möglich?) Um einen Planten mit einem schwarzen Loch zu zerstören, muss man den unbedingt erst anbohren. Aha. Ständig passieren völlig unglaubwüdige Zufälle. Man wundert sich, dass Pike sämtliche Erdverteidigungscodes kennt. Man kann durch EIngabe eine Formel Lichtjahre weit auf ein Schiff beamen, das sich mit Warp bewegt. Nicht aber Personen erfassen, die einfach nur abstürzen. Und da gibt es noch viele weitere Punkte, die einfach nur unglaubwürdig bis peinlich sind. 



> Aber der neue bringt einfach viel neues und macht dabei fast alles richtig gut. Also Weiter so.


Ach wirklich? Aufgewärmte Figuren, aufgewärmtes Schiff, aufgewärmte Handlung (Rächer, Superwaffe, drohende Zerstörung der Erde und mal wieder ne Zeitreise). Neu ist lediglich das hohe Budget und die damit einhergehenden Effekte sowie die Anpassung an Mainstreamkäse wie Transformers hinsichtlich Action, simplifizierter Handlung und Aufmachung. Das geht wesentlich anspruchsvoller, wie Nolan und Mendes beweisen. Aber mit Orci und Kurtzman wird das nichts. Von denen habe ich noch nie ne gute Geschichte gesehen.



Lotto schrieb:


> Das alte Star Trek ist halt Vergangenheit. Damit  könnten sie nur wenige des jüngeren Publikums gewinnen, was unweigerlich  zum absterben des Universums führen würde.



Man hatte  bereits mit TNG ein jüngeres Publikum gewonnen, ohne das Alte zu  verlieren. Die haben eingangs zwar auch gemoserst, haben sich allerdings  schnell von der Qualität überzeugen lassen. Eine Qualität, die Abrams  Machwerk nicht ansatzweise bietet. Generell halte ich es für einen  Irrtum, aus Star Trek eine kinotaugliche Melkkuh zu machen. Das gehört  als Serie produziert. Filme waren eigentlich immer nur als Wiedersehen  interessant. Nicht alle davon waren gut, aber im Mittel doch wesentlich  inteligenter als der Klamauk, den uns Abrams aktuell serviert. Und von  einer neuen Serie erwarte ich mir einen frischen, unverbrauchten  Handlungsrahmen mit neuen Figuren (und keinen aufgewärmten). Das alles sollte ohne Probleme mit dem alten Star Trek vereinbar sein. 0815-Bummballerbumm ist jedenfalls kein Star Trek. Das heißt nur noch so. 



> Ich  find es nicht verwerflich, dass Abrams eine andere Darstellung wählte.  Das gibt dem ganzen frische und haucht Star Trek neues Leben ein.
> Wer  sich damit nicht abfinden kann braucht die Filme ja nicht zu sehen.  Letztendlich werden die neuen Filme aber mehr sehen, als wenn es neue im  alten Gewand wären.


Ich sehe da, wie gesagt, keine Frische  und neues Leben. Es gibt nun ein weiteres Allerweltsfranchise, das  genauso gut Transformers oder Mission Impossible 3 heißen könnte. Abrams  hat die Schwächen von Star Trek mit dem aktuellen Einheitsbrei  zusammengeschmissen. Es ist nun beliebig.



OctoCore schrieb:


> Finster wurde es bei ST eigentlich erst  (trotz der Borg-Geschichte mit Locutus/Picard und der Schlacht bei Wolf  359), als die Cardassianer bei TNG (und dann bei DS9) ins Spiel kamen,  da war es nicht mehr so steril wie vorher - Intrigen, Verrat, Politik,  Widerstandsgruppen wie der Maquis - Ja, so mag ich es. Ich muss zugeben,  das DS9 (mit dem Teil von TNG der in DS9 mündete) meine  Lieblings-ST-Reihe ist.  Nicht mehr so bieder und glatt.



Das geht mir ähnlich, wobei ich TNG nicht unbedingt schlechter finde. DS9 ist einfach wesentlich bunter und durchdachter und war seiner Zeit weit voraus. Das Konzept könnte auch heute noch funktionieren. Ich habe die Serie erst vergleichsweise spät zu schätzen gelernt. Als Kind fand ich sie immer doof. Was für den Anspruch der Serie spricht.



			
				ΔΣΛ;4798457 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann mit den neuen Filmen nichts anfangen, bin  wohl Jahrzehnte lang vom Normalen StarTrek zu indoktriniert um eine  völlig neue Art StarTrek genießen zu können.
> Schon alleine die neuen Spezialeffekts die zu exzessiv genutzt werden  gefallen mir überhaupt nicht, sieht aus wie eine Mischung aus  Transformers oder StarWars.
> Und das alles so Bunt und überbeleuchtet ist, und teilweise wichtige  Detail über Board geworfen bzw ignoriert werden ist ein Affront an die  StarTrek Gemeinde.
> Ich kann es mir nur erklären das man aus StarTrek so viel Geld wie nur  möglich herausholen will, und deshalb zu solch Neuzeitlichen Änderungen  greift, die klar auf die schnelllebige Jugend ausgerichtet ist.
> ...



Ah, noch jemand, der nicht zu den Kino-Konsoleros gehört   Ich hätte Enterprise auch gerne weiter gesehen. Anfangs fand ich die  Serie eher mittelmäßig, im Laufe der Zeit hat sie sich allerdings  bedeutend zum Besseren entwickelt. Die vierte Staffel Enterprise ist  wesentlich besser, als vieles, was man die Jahre davor gesehen hat.  Dummerweise bot man das Nveau erst zu einem Zeitpunkt, wo man die  Mehrheit der Zuschauer schon verloren hatte. Kinofilme waren übrigens in  Planung. Berman und Braga haben zusammen mit dem Autor von Band of  Brothers ein Konzept entwickelt, das die romulanischen Kriege  beleuchten sollte. Um wieder mehr Zuschauer zu gewinnen, wollte man die  Geschichte aus Sicht neuer Charaktere erzählen, für Altfans aber auch  Archer und Co einen Gastauftritt geben - und der Columbia NX-02 sogar  eine etwas größere Nebenrolle. Wurde leider abgeleht. Dabei wäre das mit  dem mehrfach ausgezeichneten Talentautor sicher richtig gut geworden. Nun müssen wir uns mit  einer seichten Einheitsgeschichte abfinden. 

Bezüglich der Mischung aus Transformers und Star Wars: Die  Drehbuchautoren hinter dem Reboot sind die Autoren von Transformers. Und  Regisseur JJ Abrams ließ bereits mehrfach wissen, dass er kein Star  Trek-Fan sei und Star Wars schon immer besser fand.


----------



## tigersuit (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Star Trek: Into Darkness - Ankündigungs-Trailer*



Sunjy schrieb:


> Der Film is klasse gute story



Vor allem der Part, wo Kirk im Laufe eines Filmes vom verkrachten Kadetten zum Captain wird.
Was ein hanebüschener Unfug. 

Ein dümmlicher Actionfilm ist das, für den man doch bitte das Star Trek-Franchise in Ruhe hätte lassen sollen.
Vor dem neuen Film graut es mir schon.


----------



## OctoCore (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Star Trek: Into Darkness - Ankündigungs-Trailer*



sfc schrieb:


> Und  Regisseur JJ Abrams ließ bereits mehrfach wissen, dass er kein Star  Trek-Fan sei und Star Wars schon immer besser fand.


 
Ah ja... macht nix - ich mag auch Star Wars. Ist nicht besser als ST, sondern einfach eine völlig andere Baustelle. Aber im Vergleich zu Abrams Film ist ein beliebiger Film aus der SW-Reihe noch anspruchsvolles Autorenkino.


----------



## Gowron (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Star Trek: Into Darkness - Ankündigungs-Trailer*



sfc schrieb:


> Dazu hätte ich gerne mal ne Quelle


 
Mir ist das jetzt peinlich ..aber mein Kenntnisstand scheint schon sehr angestaubt  ... hab's aber wiedergefunden - woher ich das habe ...

David Foster arbeitet an neuer Star Trek-Serie

Na ja ... dann warten wir halt ... ohne Hoffnung ...


----------



## RyzA (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Star Trek: Into Darkness - Ankündigungs-Trailer*

Ich finde das Abrams Star Trek überhaupt erst kinowürdig gemacht hat.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Star Trek: Into Darkness - Ankündigungs-Trailer*

Dann bist du auch kein StarTrek Fan wenn du das wirklich denkst.


----------



## RyzA (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Star Trek: Into Darkness - Ankündigungs-Trailer*

Ich habe alle Serien(einschließlich Spin offs) und Filme gesehen. Und finde das Star Trek Universum sehr gut. 

Nur Star Trek Filme klassischer Art sind für das Kino nicht mehr zeitgemäß, das ist meine Meinung.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Star Trek: Into Darkness - Ankündigungs-Trailer*

Wenn ich schon solche Wörter wie "Kinowürdig" und "Zeitgemäß" lese, in Zusammenhang mit StarTrek, wird mir schon ganz anders 
Das sind Schlagwörter die ich eher mit Produktionsfirmen/Investoren des Filmgeschäfts in Zusammenhang bringe, deren Gewinn an allererster stelle liegt, und erst weit darunter der eigentlich Film.
Der letzte Film war deutlich auf die Junge schnelllebige Generation ausgerichtet, deren Anspruch ist, so viele Action Szenen sehen wollen wie nur möglich und ebenso so bunt wie nur möglich.
Der Inhalt, die Aufrechterhaltung von Geschichtlicher (Vorangehender) Details, einfach das was Gene Roddenberry's StarTrek ausmacht, ist bei den Verantwortlichen anscheinend sowieso nebensächlich geworden wie es aussieht.
Hauptsache BumBumBum ala StarWars, mit den Effekten von Transformers... Einfach nur Krotesk -_-


----------



## RyzA (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Star Trek: Into Darkness - Ankündigungs-Trailer*



			
				ΔΣΛ;4823372 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich schon solche Wörter wie "Kinowürdig" und "Zeitgemäß" lese, in Zusammenhang mit StarTrek, wird mir schon ganz anders


Brauchst du ärztliche Hilfe?



> Das sind Schlagwörter die ich eher mit Produktionsfirmen/Investoren des Filmgeschäfts in Zusammenhang bringe, deren Gewinn an allererster stelle liegt, und erst weit darunter der eigentlich Film.
> Der letzte Film war deutlich auf die Junge schnelllebige Generation ausgerichtet, deren Anspruch ist, so viele Action Szenen sehen wollen wie nur möglich und ebenso so bunt wie nur möglich.
> Der Inhalt, die Aufrechterhaltung von Geschichtlicher (Vorangehender) Details, einfach das was Gene Roddenberry's StarTrek ausmacht, ist bei den Verantwortlichen anscheinend sowieso nebensächlich geworden wie es aussieht.
> Hauptsache BumBumBum ala StarWars, mit den Effekten von Transformers... Einfach nur Krotesk -_-


 Auch der Anspruch der Kinogänger hat sich geändert und das sind nicht nur jüngere Zuschauer. Die wollen was sehen und erleben. Und nicht die ganze Zeit mit irgendwelchen Technobabbel und Diplomatiegeschwafel zugelabert werden.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Star Trek: Into Darkness - Ankündigungs-Trailer*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Auch der Anspruch der Kinogänger hat sich  geändert und das sind nicht nur jüngere Zuschauer. Die wollen was sehen  und erleben.


 Das heißt also man soll sich dem zusammengeklatschen Mainstream Mist anschließen, mit dem man wenigstens gut Geld verdienen kann. Aber genau das will der eingefleischte Fan nicht.


Headcrash schrieb:


> Und nicht die ganze Zeit mit irgendwelchen Technobabbel und  Diplomatiegeschwafel zugelabert werden.


 Da kommt mir als erstes die frage auf, ob du wirklich schon mal die StarTrek Serien und dessen Filme überhaupt jemals gesehen hast.


Headcrash schrieb:


> Brauchst du ärztliche Hilfe?


 So eine Meldung Disqualifiziert dich sowieso von jedweder Diskussion.


----------



## OctoCore (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Star Trek: Into Darkness - Ankündigungs-Trailer*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Auch der Anspruch der Kinogänger hat sich geändert und das sind nicht nur jüngere Zuschauer. Die wollen was sehen und erleben. Und nicht die ganze Zeit mit irgendwelchen Technobabbel und Diplomatiegeschwafel zugelabert werden.



Ach so. Der Kinogänger will also sein Hirn abschalten.


----------



## RyzA (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Star Trek: Into Darkness - Ankündigungs-Trailer*

Ich diskutiere mit euch darüber nicht weiter weil es keinen Sinn hat.


----------



## Sunjy (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Star Trek: Into Darkness - Ankündigungs-Trailer*

Kann man nichts machen.. Der Film könnte mehr geld einbringen als Herr der Ringe und 25 Oscars gewinnen würden sie dennoch weinen weils anders is als Star Trek Classic.

Aber was will mann machen der Film is nunmal genial aufgebaut und lässt das Star Trek Universum weiterleben. Wer meint die Story is schlecht. Die alten waren nicht besser. Wer meint die Zeitlinie wurde verändert hat einfach keinen Plan. Und wer meint die alten sind besser soll sich doch die nächsten 30 Jahre Star Trek Classic reinziehen mir doch egal. Was diese leute aber hier ins Forum bewegt um zu weinen versteh ich nicht.

Ich freu mich auf die nächsten Filme da die sicherlich wieder der Hammer werden.


----------



## OctoCore (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Star Trek: Into Darkness - Ankündigungs-Trailer*

Unfug.
Eigentlich hat das mit Star Trek hin oder her gar nichts zu tun.
Auch ohne StarTrek-Brille (oder Visor ): Der Film war einfach schlecht. Billigste platte Krawallaction. Wer drauf steht: Bitte schön.
Und die Befürchtung ist, dass der neue Film nicht besser wird. Wie auch, wenn der von den selben Pappnasen gemacht wird.
Von mir aus können die in Luft jagen, was nicht bei 3 auf den Bäumen ist - solange es mit einer guten, spannenden und plausiblen Story verbunden wird - und gegen Action habe ich bestimmt nichts. Aber bitte nicht mit Transformerniveau für 10- bis 12-Jährige.


----------



## RyzA (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Star Trek: Into Darkness - Ankündigungs-Trailer*

ALso ich habe mir damals "der Aufstand" im Kino angeguckt, aufgrund eines vielversprechenden Trailers, noch nie wurde ich so enttäuscht und hatte mich Kino so gelangweilt. Das war für mich der schlechteste Star Trek Film. Und seitdem bin ich nie wieder in einen Star Trek Film ins Kino gegangen.

Sowas kann man sich zu Hause auf DVD angucken.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Star Trek: Into Darkness - Ankündigungs-Trailer*



Headcrash schrieb:


> ALso ich habe mir damals "der Aufstand" im Kino angeguckt, aufgrund eines vielversprechenden Trailers, noch nie wurde ich so enttäuscht und hatte mich Kino so gelangweilt. Das war für mich der schlechteste Star Trek Film. Und seitdem bin ich nie wieder in einen Star Trek Film ins Kino gegangen.


 Kann mir schon vorstellen warum DIR das so geht, weil es nur wenig *Bum Bum Bum* gemacht hat, die nicht anspruchsvolle Seite in Dir wurde nicht befriedigt, daher wird auch nicht die Geschichte/Inhalt/Botschaft annähernd gewürdigt, das ja immer bei StarTrek ein Zentrales Element darstellt.
Der Trailer von "Der Aufstand" war sehr Action Lastig, daher kann ich deinen Unmut etwas verstehen, aber dennoch ein Beweis dafür das deine Argumentation sich Primär auf Spezial Effekts bezieht bei den neuen Filmen.
Ich fand den Film "Der Aufstand" Gut, es behandelt ein Thema was es schon immer gab, und heute noch aktuell ist, Stichwort Israel/Palästina, die Vertreibung von Minderheiten bzw Unterlegenen, und um Moralische Werte die einen Zwingen das richtige zu tun.



Sunjy schrieb:


> Kann man nichts machen.. Der Film könnte mehr geld  einbringen als Herr der Ringe und 25 Oscars gewinnen würden sie dennoch  weinen weils anders is als Star Trek Classic.


 Erstens Völliger Unsinn, und Zweitens, deine Unterstellung mündet in dem Ergebnis das einmal ein StarTrek Film so gut sein werden müsste, aber dies nur erreichen kann durch eine Brillante und Einzigartige Geschichte, was aber euch wiederum stört, weil es bedeuten würde das es nur wenig Action Szenen geben würde.
Denn kein Action Lastiger Film würde nur annähernd so viele Oscars gewinnen.


----------



## tigersuit (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Star Trek: Into Darkness - Ankündigungs-Trailer*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Ich finde das Abrams Star Trek überhaupt erst kinowürdig gemacht hat.



Das ist einerseits traurig im Bezug auf das Kino, aber auch wahr.
Man stelle sich nur einen Game of Thrones-, The Wire- oder Dr.Who-Kinofilm vor. Manche Inhalte mit epischen, komplexen Handlungsbögen funktionieren eben nur im Serienformat.


----------



## sfc (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Star Trek: Into Darkness - Ankündigungs-Trailer*



Sunjy schrieb:


> Kann man nichts machen.. Der Film könnte mehr geld einbringen als Herr der Ringe und 25 Oscars gewinnen würden sie dennoch weinen weils anders is als Star Trek Classic.



Warum habe ich dann nicht bei allem, was nach TOS kam, geweint?  BTW: Wenn der Film wirklich 25 Oscars bekommen hätte, wäre er vermutlich auch gut. (Jetzt mal ungeachtet dessen, dass ein einzelner Film keine 25 Oscars einheimsen kann). Ich würde Abrams` No Trek aber nie im Leben mit dem Herrn der Ringe vergleichen. HDR ist wesentlich intelligenter, größer, epischer, bildgewaltiger, bietet stärkere Charaktere und hat sogar tolle Dialoge. No Trek ist eher was wie Transformers. Das war auch enorm erfolgreich, obwohl inhaltlich noch wesentlich dämlicher als RTL-Eigenproduktionen. Deiner Definition nach müsste die Reihe aber das absolute Nonplusultra sein. Ganz nach dem Motte: Fresst ******* - Milliarden Fliegen können nicht irren. 



> Aber was will mann machen der Film is nunmal genial aufgebaut und lässt das Star Trek Universum weiterleben. Wer meint die Story is schlecht. Die alten waren nicht besser. Wer meint die Zeitlinie wurde verändert hat einfach keinen Plan. Und wer meint die alten sind besser soll sich doch die nächsten 30 Jahre Star Trek Classic reinziehen mir doch egal. Was diese leute aber hier ins Forum bewegt um zu weinen versteh ich nicht.


Einige Leute verwechseln anscheinend tolle Effekte mit einem "genialen Aufbau". Fassen wir doch noch mal zusammen. Kiddie-Kirk fährt ganz cool mit Rennwagen von Klippe; verhöhnt die Ausbildung der Sternenflotte und verprügelt Sicherheitsleute, die in abführen wollen - was ihm eine Beförderung vom Kadetten zum Captain des Flaggschiffes der Sternenflotte einbringt (aha?); Scotty landet in dubiosen Wasserleitungen über kurioses Transwarpbeamen und strömt zu sich drehenden Klingen (welchen Zweck die wohl haben mögen?); der Machinenraum der Enterprise ist eine Budweiser-Brauerei mit Bierkesseln als Warpkerne auf Betonböden zwischen absurden Ventilen und Kettchenlampen (kein Geld mehr?); Scotty und Chekov sind so idiotisch, dass man sich fragt, wie so ein Gesindel überhaupt in die Sternenflotte eintreten durfte;, man nimmt sich genau 35 Minuten Zeit, um sieben Hauptfiguren und einen neuen Bösewicht in zahlosen Actionszenen einzuführen, während der Showdown fast 2/3 des Films ausmacht; die Enterprise feuert Laserblaster, die mit lächerlichen Blechtrommel geladen werden; die Sternenflotte ist zu dumm, eine zerstörte Armada der Klingonen (aus Warbirds?????) in Verbindung mit dem direkt danach folgenden Notruf vom Vulkan in Verbindung zu bringen - aber Kirkman klärt auf; Pike kennt sämtliche Erdverteidigungscodes, die so weitreichend sind, dass die Erde nicht mal mehr Steine werfen kann; der alte Spock fliegt in einem fischähnlichen Star Wars-Schiff mit MG-Geschützen; um einen Planeten durch ein schwarzes Loch zu zerstören, muss man ihn erst anbohren (warum?^^); wenn man auf dem Nachbarplaneten steht (wieso liegt Delta Vega eigentlich neben Vulkan?), passiert dem nix; eine Supernova kann sich unendlich ausdehnen (hat Q wohl nachgeholfen); Rote Materie kann die Lichtjahre umspannende Supernova aufsaugen; die Enterprise wird zwischen Kornsilos gebaut; es ist nicht möglich, fallende Personen zu beamen - aber auf Schiffe, die mit Warp fliegen und Lichtjahre weit weg sind; man erzeugt keine Reibung, wenn man in die Atmosphäre rast; statt einfach einen Strahl abzufeuern, hängt man lieber ne Plattform an Kettchen, in der auch noch irgendwelche Idioten mit Schwertern drinhocken; die Kelvin platt zu machen dauert halbe Ewigkeiten, aber 12 Schiffe kann man in wenigen Sekunden vernichten: nachdem Vulkan und damit Milliarden Lebewesen vernichtet wurden, werden immer noch Sprüche geklopft sowie gelacht und geklatscht; Neros Schiff besteht nur aus Klippen ohne Geländer; keiner weiß, was Nero 25 Jahre macht - womit seine Motivation unglaubwürdig wird.

Als Star Trek-Fan könnte ich auch noch eine ganze Reihe Kanonbrüche aufzählen. Etwa, dass Chekov eigentlich noch zur Schule gehen müsste, Pike zehn Jahre jünger sein müsste, die Kelvin-Crew falsche Abzeichen hat, man im 24. Jahrhundert ein festes Sternzeitsystem anwendet und in der Zukunft des alten Spocks sicherlich nicht Sternzeit 2387,XY schreibt, Vulkan einen rötlichen Himmel hat, die 1701 die 1701-D größenmäsig übertrifft, Archer bzw sein Beagle noch lebt usw. (Wobei sowas bei nem inhaltlich guten Film keiner kritisieren würde) 

Die alten FIlme waren da definitiv besser - sogar um Längen. Man denke zum Beispiel an Star Trek Nemesis. Damals war ich ziemlich enttäuscht davon und viele lästerten zum Beispiel über absurde Szenen wie die mit der Argo. Wenn ich mir Abrams No Trek und seine Klamauk-Action angucke, strahl Nemesis dagegen wie ein Leuchtfeuer aus Anspruch und Realismus. (Was für den Film alleine gesehen völliger Bldösinn ist)

Kurz: Abrams`Star Trek ist auf ein wesentlich einfältigeres Publikum zugeschnitten. Was besonders traurig ist, wenn man bedenkt, dass Star Trek früher Leute inspiriert hat, in die Wissenschaft zu gehen oder einfach mehr aus sich zu machen. Das Reboot taugt höchstens zum Hirnabschalten oder Inspiration, sich bei der Army einzuschreiben. 

Zum Thema Zeitlinie: Da sich No Trek weder an den Kanon noch an Geist  des Star Trek-Universums hält, kann man den Kitsch ohnehin nicht als  offiziellen Teil von Star Trek sehen, was die Frage obsolet macht, ob das  echte Star Trek überschrieben wurde. Sieht man den Kitsch trotz allem  als Teil des Kanons, hat er alles außer Enterprise definitiv  überschrieben. So funktioniern nun mal die Zeitreisen bei Star Trek. Da  hilf auch das Geschwätz der Autoren nicht weiter. Denn im FIlm wird  explizit darauf hingeweisen, dass die Zeitlinie verändert wurde. Nicht  aber, dass eine neue, parallel laufende entstanden ist. 

Wie du siehst, gibt es genug Dinge, um zu _weinen. _



> Ich freu mich auf die nächsten Filme da die sicherlich wieder der Hammer werden.


Ey krass. Hammer, Alter ... Für die Effekte gilt das sicher. Ansonsten, äh, _freue_ ich mich natürlich auch schon drauf, dass Kirk wieder von 27 Klippen springt (teilweise innerhalb von Raumschiffen), nach Landesverrat zum Flottenadmiral befördert wird oder durch Brauerein mit Kettchenlampen und Betonbode rennt. Ebenso auf einen wild knutschenden Spock, der dritten Erdbedrohung in Folge, dem dritten Rächer in Folge genauso wie auf Laserblaster und die vielen anderen Dinge, die Star Wars Episode 1 hergibt.



			
				ΔΣΛ;4828893 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mir schon vorstellen warum DIR das so geht, weil  es nur wenig *Bum Bum Bum* gemacht hat, die nicht anspruchsvolle Seite  in Dir wurde nicht befriedigt, daher wird auch nicht die  Geschichte/Inhalt/Botschaft annähernd gewürdigt, das ja immer bei  StarTrek ein Zentrales Element darstellt.
> Der Trailer von "Der Aufstand" war sehr Action Lastig, daher kann ich  deinen Unmut etwas verstehen, aber dennoch ein Beweis dafür das deine  Argumentation sich Primär auf Spezial Effekts bezieht bei den neuen  Filmen.
> Ich fand den Film "Der Aufstand" Gut, es behandelt ein Thema was es  schon immer gab, und heute noch aktuell ist, Stichwort Israel/Palästina,  die Vertreibung von Minderheiten bzw Unterlegenen, und um Moralische  Werte die einen Zwingen das richtige zu tun.



Genau so ist es. Der Aufstand lebt nicht nur von unglaubwürdiger Action  (obwohl er die zum Teil durchaus hat und ich als Star Trek-Fan auch  einsehe, dass ein Kinofilm nicht ganz ohne auskommt). Vielmehr  kombiniert er eine ansprechende, zum Nachdenken animierende Geschichte  mit einem Weltraumabenteuer. Eine solche Geschichte bietet Abrams nicht  mal ansatzweise. Wer seine anderen Werke (und die seiner Stammautoren  kennt), weiß auch, dass er dazu nicht in der Lage ist.



tigersuit schrieb:


> Das ist einerseits traurig im Bezug auf das Kino, aber auch wahr.
> Man  stelle sich nur einen Game of Thrones-, The Wire- oder Dr.Who-Kinofilm  vor. Manche Inhalte mit epischen, komplexen Handlungsbögen funktionieren  eben nur im Serienformat.



Stimme ich nur bedingt zu.  Sicher muss man einige Abstriche machen, um das in einen Kinofilm zu  quetschen. Trotzdem kann man auch im Kino ne gute Geschichte erzählen.  Mit vernünftigen Autoren und Mut zur Überlange ist alles möglich.  Erstaunlicherweise gibt es inzwischen sogar auch einigermaßen  intelligente Mainstreamfilme. Siehe HDR oder den Hobbit als besonders  gelungene Beispiele, oder auch Skyfall oder Avengers, die zumindest  ihren Figuren genug Raum gelassen haben. Und wenn man mal  seine Eier kurz ignoriert: Sogar diese weibischen Vampirfilme zeigen  deutlich mehr Geschichte als Action. Mir ist das zwar alles ein bisschen  zu prüde - diese FIlme können sich  aber nicht vorwerfen lassen, ihren  Figuren kein Profil zu geben. 

Demgegenüber steht aber leider  auch viel Käse wie Transformers oder  Abrams`Star Trek und dieses ganze 3D-seiner-selbst-willen-Kino, wo die Leute massenhaft reinrennen. Das verzerrt mMn ein bisschen das Bild.


----------



## sfc (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Star Trek: Into Darkness - Ankündigungs-Trailer*

edit: sorry für doppelpost


----------



## OctoCore (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Star Trek: Into Darkness - Ankündigungs-Trailer*

Mein lieber Schwan ... den Film hast du ja ordentlich zerlegt. An das Meiste kann ich mich nicht einmal mehr erinnern. 
Jetzt sag' aber nicht, du hast den Film nur 1x gesehen.


----------



## Niza (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Star Trek: Into Darkness - Ankündigungs-Trailer*

Ich bin mal gespannt wie der Film sein wird.
Ich kenne auch alle Star Trek Filme und den neuen .

Seit ein paar Tagen gibt es schon einen neuen Trailer zu Star Trek Into Darkness:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4g2gRpp4poU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Mfg:
Niza


----------



## sfc (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Star Trek: Into Darkness - Ankündigungs-Trailer*



OctoCore schrieb:


> Mein lieber Schwan ... den Film hast du ja ordentlich zerlegt. An das Meiste kann ich mich nicht einmal mehr erinnern.
> Jetzt sag' aber nicht, du hast den Film nur 1x gesehen.



Hab sogar ein paar Punkte vergessen. Man könnte sich zum Beispiel auch fragen, warum es nur zwei Leute gibt, die das Kommando der Enterprise übernehmen können. Selbst bei TNG und Co (wo ich immer den Kritikpunkt hatte, dass man keinen richtigen zweiten und dritten Offizier hatte oder einen stellvertretenden Chefingenier und soweiter) gab es notfalls den blassen 0815-Lieutenant, der von irgendner Konsole aufstand. Ebenso wunderlich ist es, dass man Leute, die in Arrest gehören, einfach von Bord auf einen Eisplaneten voller Monster schießt. Grenzt für mich an versuchtem Mord. Oder warum man dort ausgerechnet Spock trifft. Is ja nicht so, als sei der Planet nicht größer als nen Fußballfeld. 

Angesehen habe ich ihn tatsächlich mehrmals. Damals habe ich noch versucht, irgendwas Positives und Möglichkeiten zu finden, wie er in den Kanon passen könnte. Das ist mir aber nicht gelungen.



Niza schrieb:


> Ich bin mal gespannt wie der Film sein wird.
> Ich kenne auch alle Star Trek Filme und den neuen .
> 
> Seit ein paar Tagen gibt es schon einen neuen Trailer zu Star Trek Into Darkness:



Ganz nettes Feature mit dem TMP-Abzeichen an der Brust. Ich hab mir die Tage auch die 9 Minuten angesehen, die in IMAX-Kinos vor dem Hobbit laufen. Fand ich nicht sonderlich vielversprechend. Da kam zwar eine recht ansprechende Eröffnungssequenz vor, danach aber auch wieder völlig überdrehter Unsinn.


----------



## OctoCore (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Star Trek: Into Darkness - Ankündigungs-Trailer*

Na, lassen wir uns überraschen - ich schalte meinen Gehirn auch bei den "echten" ST-Filmen immer etwas runter, die geben auch genug Anlass zum Fremdschämen. Picards Mad-Max-Nummer am Anfang von _Nemesis_ z.B.
TNG: War Data nicht 2. Offizier? Der hatte auch oft genug das Kommando, wenn Riker und Picard verhindert waren.
Meinen Realitätssinn hat nur gestört, dass die anscheinend nur eine Brückencrew mit 24-Stundenschicht hatten. 
Von den Ausnahmen mal abgesehen, als Troi (und Crusher?) im Rahmen ihrer Kommando-Aus- oder Weiterbildung mal im Chefsessel saßen.


----------



## Threshold (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Star Trek: Into Darkness - Ankündigungs-Trailer*

Anschauen werde ich ihn mir. Mal schauen was sie aus der alternativen Zeitlinie gemacht haben.


----------



## sfc (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Star Trek: Into Darkness - Ankündigungs-Trailer*



OctoCore schrieb:


> Na, lassen wir uns überraschen - ich schalte meinen Gehirn auch bei den "echten" ST-Filmen immer etwas runter, die geben auch genug Anlass zum Fremdschämen. Picards Mad-Max-Nummer am Anfang von _Nemesis_ z.B.
> TNG: War Data nicht 2. Offizier? Der hatte auch oft genug das Kommando, wenn Riker und Picard verhindert waren.
> Meinen Realitätssinn hat nur gestört, dass die anscheinend nur eine Brückencrew mit 24-Stundenschicht hatten.
> Von den Ausnahmen mal abgesehen, als Troi (und Crusher?) im Rahmen ihrer Kommando-Aus- oder Weiterbildung mal im Chefsessel saßen.



Jop, Data war zweiter Offizier. Allerdings auch leitender Ops-Offizier. Genau das ist es, was ich immer wunderlich fand. Ein zweiter Offizier wäre für mich jemand, der ne rote Uniform trägt und in ner anderen Schicht das Kommando übernimmt. Stattdessen sitzen dann Hauptfiguren auf dem Sessel, die zu `ner anderen Uhrzeit sowieso schon ihre Aufgaben zusammen mit dem regulären Cast haben. Es gab aber nur genau eine relevante Schicht (ansonsten nur gesichtslose Fähnriche und Lts, die anscheinend nichts anders zu tun hatten als in ner Ecke darauf zu warten, dass sich ein Führungsoffizier erhebt bzw. deren Stühle warmzuhalten. In einer Folge mussten die sogar mal Crusher aus der Krankenstation zur Übernahme beordern. Da sie vollwertiger Commander ist, ist das von der Qualifikation kein Problem. Trotzdem wäre das beim echten Militär sehr unüblich, da es eigentlich noch weitere Personen in der Kommandoebene gibt.


----------



## Niza (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Star Trek: Into Darkness - Ankündigungs-Trailer*

Jetzt wo du Data erwähnst erinnert das mich immer an seinen Tod aus Star Trek Nemesis.
Warum musste er Bloß Sterben ?

Er gehörte einfach dazu und ohne Ihn ist es was anderes.

wahrscheinlich ist es deswegen warum die keinen neuen Star Trek gedreht haben der in der Zukunft spielt nach Nemesis.

Jetzt geht es in die Vergangenheit.
Ist ja schon der Zweite Film der in der Vergangenheit spielt.

Ich bin mal gespannt ob es irgendwann einen neuen Star Trek Film geben wird der in der Zukunft spielt.

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## OctoCore (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Star Trek: Into Darkness - Ankündigungs-Trailer*



Niza schrieb:


> Jetzt wo du Data erwähnst erinnert das mich immer an seinen Tod aus Star Trek Nemesis.
> Warum musste er Bloß Sterben ?
> 
> Er gehörte einfach dazu und ohne Ihn ist es was anderes.


 
Das zeigt mal wieder, wie wichtig ein vernünftiges Backup ist.


----------



## sfc (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Star Trek: Into Darkness - Ankündigungs-Trailer*

Brent Spiner hat ja selber am Drehbuch rumgepfuscht und wollte, dass die Fugur das Zeitliche segnet. So langsam war`s halt nicht mehr glaubwürdig mit dem nicht alternden Androiden  Wobei man sich ja dennoch ein Hintertürchen gelassen hat. Im Non-Canon-Comic "Countdown" ist er in B4 sogar wiederauferstanden. Was ich aus moralischer Sicht höchst fragwürdig finde. Immerhin wurde dazu eine andere Persönlichkeit ausgelöscht. 

Im Kanon tauchte Spiner später in Enterprise noch mal drei Folgen als Genetiker und Vorfahre Dr. Soogs auf, der sich an Augments versucht hat. Im Enterprise-Finale ist er auch noch mal als Data über die Sprechanlage zu hören.


----------



## OctoCore (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Star Trek: Into Darkness - Ankündigungs-Trailer*

Wer weiß? Was heißt hier ausgelöscht? Okay, ich weiß jetzt nicht mehr aus dem Kopf, ob in dem Comic dazu was steht - aber vielleicht haben die von B4 ein Backup gemacht? Aber eigentlich ist B4 viel zu primitiv für eine Wiedergeburt von Data.
Wie auch immer - die realistischere Variante (B4 hat ja die Erinnerungen von Data - aber nicht die Persönlichkeit) ist die aus dem TNG-SD-Roman Widerstand (ja ja, auch Non-Canon ) - ausgeknipst und zu Forschungs- und Analysezwecken ans Daystrom-Institut übergeben.


----------

